
Google has a new website - hackerfrommars
https://www.google.kz/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=6CLPVrTiBoTHYLqCrcgM&gws_rd=ssl
======
herbst
Cool that Kazakhstan gets a Google landing page as well.

Did they have any other search engine before? I can tell from my Analytics
that they are active internet users generally.

------
hackerfrommars
Vbssbsbsjsjz

~~~
hackerfrommars
Bxbxbzbz

~~~
hackerfrommars
B, bzbzbzbz

------
hackerfrommars
Hdhdhdhdbbs

